# TTC, have Low Overian reverse, need help & advice



## emalouise9 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi 

Me and my husband have been trying for a baby for 4 years now, we have been told that I have a very low chance of conceiveing naturally. 
I had an optic pregnancy 8 years ago and which I lost one of my tubes. Last year after having keyhole surgery I was then again told I have endormateris which I had two cyst removed. Then weeks later was told I have a very low overian reveser which is 4-5%.
I was told that my best chance was to egg share, which I will do if nessacary.

I would like to know if anyone has any information they would like to share with me, or any stories beacause this is all knew to me and I dont know where to start and what is avaliable.

Thank You Emma, 30, UK


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey emalouise,

I'm sorry you find yourself here but welcome  
I know the devastation and the overwhelming feeling of having bad news topped with an overload of information. Stressful.
You will learn lots on here by speaking with girls in similar positions and also I read a lot of old threads in the evenings (maybe I have too much time on my hands   )

Ectopics are awful things! Ive had two now and they will no doubt haunt us forever... It does get easier though.

In regards to future treatment, I'd say there was still lots of hope for you in getting your bubs. Either by egg donor or possibly even by own egg...  I'm guessing you've had an Amh test which resulted in the news that you have a 4-5% chance of having your own egg baby... Do you know what the level was?
Also have you had an fsh test? 
My last clinic didn't rely on Amh tests but look at fsh levels as an indicator on how responsive a woman would be that cycle for ivf. They prefer a woman to cycle when her fsh is 10 or under. The fsh level often fluctuates a lot so you could wait a while whilst testing every month and then go on a good one if you get a level under 11.
I've read many stories on here about woman being told egg donor is the only way forward to then go to a different clinic and get different advice and then have a baby.
Every story is different of course but it is worth exploring more if own egg is important to you.

My first thoughts are to speak with dr re nhs funding for ivf... Are you entitled to it?
If you have the cash spare then I'd also suggest looking at a private cycle in the mean time... Especially if your reserve is low and you want to try own egg... Time is important if Amh is very low as it gets lower gradually.
i sayArgc are very good and have helped many a poor responder get some great eggs. I'm sure many other clinics are good too but I know Argc have very good succes rates in general.
Another option I suppose would be go straight to an egg share place, I have no knowledge of this but I'm 
Sure someone else can advise...I think you pay for yours and the egg donors cycle and you get half of her eggs... If your doing egg donor then time isn't so pressing.

I'm not sure if this has been useful, You may know all of this already... Please feel free to ask me any questions... I am happy to help where possible though am no expert! 

Good luck on your journey... I hope it happens soon for you x


----------



## emalouise9 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi 

Thank you so much for your reply, what you have told me its a big start.
Yes I totaly agree the optic pregnancy always haunts me but I'm getting to deal with it now, I guess you have to other wise you would go insane lol. 

Fsh does sound familiar, but not sure what mine is. I can speak to my dr who would know. I was told That egg donar/share would possibly be free (as I would be entitled to funding, because of my situation) however this did come with conditions such as, it had to be a friend or family member they also had to live within my region. I just felt I couldn't ask someone for their eggs. However we found some one but it fell through and never went ahead.  

I'm sorry to here you have had two otpics yourself.
I actually thought I was not just meant to have kids but after coming on here, I am starting to feel there is a bit of hope. I always think because I'm 30 time is ticking and everything needs to be rushed. Lol 
Thank you so much for taking the time to reply to this I really do appreciate it. 

Thank you again, Emma


----------

